# Photos of my broken and aby mice



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Just some of my non-show mice which I've been playing with, I think some of them are looking really good. The aby does are from Laoshu not yet been able to produce babies with aby markings but Im wokring on it.




































My lovely buck which wont bloody breed, I dont blame him of being wary of the does after one bit most of his tail off. He is so lovely Im keeping him as a pet.











































Abys


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The abbysinian look like you're blowing on their fur. Hehe.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

By the way, I also have a buck who is missing half his tail and has never bred! How weird!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

ian said:


> My lovely buck which wont bloody breed, I dont blame him of being wary of the does after one bit most of his tail off. He is so lovely Im keeping him as a pet.





Jack Garcia said:


> By the way, I also have a buck who is missing half his tail and has never bred! How weird!


Maybe it's like a Samson thing (with the hair....)
I really like that buck


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely, especially the little sweetie in the last pic!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! Wrap them up, I'll take two!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that broken in the second picture


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd take both those aby's in a heart beat!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a buck with a partial tail, and I've gotten two litters out of him so far...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you growing the bucks on in with their mothers for to long.This sometimes makes them less butch.Growing them on in male only groups for a while helps.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I did leave the broken bucks in with the mothers for longer than I normally do, it was a bit of a miscalculation. Maybe that has had an effect. I usually take them out at 4 weeks, this broken was left in until just after 5 weeks :roll: , shall I try it a little bit earlier?

I feel like this whole not breeding thing is making me go back to basics and quesiton everything which I've been doing for the last few years!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with the mice Ian.
Breeding mice, by its very nature, seems like it should be so easy but it's not always so :roll:

Hope thing pick up for you
xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

gorgeous xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think one of the does the broken, half tailed buck was in with is pregnant, its about time. Ive got my fingers crossed for some actual babies, I dont care what they are aslong as something is born


----------

